# cant wait till next sat



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been doing a little scouting and today I was watching a small swamp and there were wood ducks like sceeters in there I was watching from a distance with binos last year it seemed they left early so have to jump on these asap good luck to all and be safe my friends


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Looking forward to it too! Checked the spot this afternoon....no birds but water level is good. Last year it was almost dry and I was very skeptical...but at shooting time opening morning 20+ mallards were feet down heading towards the deeks! Hoping for the same this year.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Less than 48hrs boys, gunna go check the marsh tomorrow morn and see how many I should expect Saturday. Get your calls warm cause it almost here, good luck to all.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yes!! Gettin ready tonight!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am ready and so is the boat and blind. Heading to mosquito for the weekend


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggg,it's gonna kill me I took today off to prepare and it's already done,next 20 hrs are gonna be torture!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

just came in from checking the marsh, 2 geese and 10 woodies sitting around. Tomorrows gunna be a good day tater.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i have not been out looking ...i hope to get a duck or 2


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm sure you will get one flight. With the cold weather coming it should only get better. Tomorrow is overcast and windy, now they are saying West winds, not a North wind but I'll take it, sure is better than a south wind.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

just got back from dropping the decoys at the blind and well re brushing it because all the little trees we cut have been harvested by a rather lazy beaver!Anyway too many geese to count and a whole lot of teal and mallards,it's gonna be a long sleepless night boys!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

That's what I'm talkin about bob! Post pics after the harvest for everyone can drool over!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

